
Show HN: desktop.yml – A solution for installing persona-based software suites - exception_e
https://github.com/GoTeamEpsilon/desktop.yml
======
exception_e
Hi all. This project uses Ansible to install all kinds of desktop software for
the "Everyday User", "Programmer", "Artist", "Musician", "Engineer", and
"Gamer". It works on Ubuntu 18.04 and related systems (found in README).

Please let me know what your thoughts on the solution are.

If you are interested in helping to evolve it, these are the top TODOs:

\- Currently, Snap, Apt, Pip3, and NPM are the main package managers. We need
to also harness Yum, Pacman, and RPM.

\- Simplify the install process.

\- Consider building a very user friendly GTK UI application where programs
can be individually selected in a given persona.

------
mrsmee89
This is so cool!

